# Music system causes rattling in the trunk of the car.



## Sirshag2000 (Jul 15, 2004)

I own a 1997 Nissan Sentra, and i've just installed a music system, it sounds really good from the inside and the front of the car, however, the trunk or rear part of the car sounds terrible because that's where the base speakers are, and they cause the trunk to rattle or vibrate loudly, I hate it. It sounds awful. What can I do to stop the rattling? can someone please help me?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Sirshag2000 said:


> I own a 1997 Nissan Sentra, and i've just installed a music system, it sounds really good from the inside and the front of the car, however, the trunk or rear part of the car sounds terrible because that's where the base speakers are, and they cause the trunk to rattle or vibrate loudly, I hate it. It sounds awful. What can I do to stop the rattling? can someone please help me?


for your audio questions, goto the "audio section" of the forum and do a search using the words "trunk rattle".


----------



## chasermina21 (Sep 24, 2021)

This is also what I search for you about music and ringtones


----------

